# Cooling axolotl tank question



## SaZzY (Mar 4, 2009)

I have two baby axies, Jenson and Lewis. Since we are having something currently resembling Summer their water temp is reaching 25 degrees.

I have moved them to the landing (coolest room in house, no windows) but its not had much effect. As they are so small, 2-3 inches long maybe and just got their back legs, they are currently living in 15 litre aquariums. I have read about cooing on the net (chillers, ice packs, water changes mainy) but not sure if these would be suitable and/or safe for small babies in small tanks. I know our hot weather probably wont last but worried incase it does









Has anyone got any recommendations for the safest way to cool them without cooling too much and yo-yoing the temps too much under these circumstances?

Thanks


----------



## rigsby (Jan 11, 2008)

They will be okay with short periods of high temps so dont worry. Putting ice cubes in could lower the temp to quickly and shock them.


----------



## SaZzY (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks 

I hope they will be ok. Im still roasting myself even though its going dark.


----------



## DeniseD (Jul 24, 2012)

They won't last very long at 25 degrees.. or at least not in my opinion. I was having the same problem(about 23/24) and my smallest guy was getting fungal infections from the warm temps, even the two bigger ones didn't look in great health.

I have a large fan over my tank to create more evaporation, hence cooling the water. It's good practice to replace the evaporated water with RO water so the minerals from the tap water don't concentrate... although I generally don't practice it 
Tank sits at a constant 20 degrees now which isn't ideal but it's better than 25!
Chillers are too expensive!


----------



## LittlestarRed (Sep 8, 2011)

I used frozen plastic bottles full of RO water floated on the surface to cool my marine reef tank (when I had one). This method worked very well. However I have never owned an Axolotl and am not sure if that method would be suitable for them?

Hope the little ones cool down soon!


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

LittlestarRed said:


> I used frozen plastic bottles full of RO water floated on the surface to cool my marine reef tank (when I had one). This method worked very well. However I have never owned an Axolotl and am not sure if that method would be suitable for them?
> 
> Hope the little ones cool down soon!


This is the method I use if the temps get too hot for my axy's.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

You can also use the freezer packs sold for cold boxes.


----------



## exotic candy (Jun 20, 2012)

*helppp please *

hey sorry to revive a semi old thread lol, but i just got a axolotl today  i have had fish and still do in the tank and changed the water two days ago and got it fine for when the axo arrived  but i didn't realise the temp of the water it sits at a constant 27-30 degrees i have used the ice bottles to reduce it to 24 - 25, the tank im using is a marina tank with a lid and light fitting so closed and little space for heat to escape and i all ways notice condensation on the lid so i have removed it and hoping the temps go down my living room sits at a steady 24 according to the monitor for the central heating lol is there anything else i can do? i really kinda need the lid on as i cant watch my kitten 24/7  please help lol
and the fear he will jump out i know his capable of it he has tried several times lol, i was going to get a sorta mesh lid like they make for clear-seal tanks that just sit over because the one i use on my other tank is too big


----------



## exotic candy (Jun 20, 2012)

i forgot to mention i know its way too hot because my frozen water bottles melt within 1 minute!!  although on touching the water it feels cold lol


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

27-30c is very high for a constant temperature, is there no possibility of moving the tank to a colder room? I wouldn't advise leaving the lid off as they will escape given the opportunity. You also should never house axolotls with fish, they often mistake their feathery gills for worms and nip them, causing damage.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

In the long term, the mesh top is a good idea, though.


----------

